# An easy and free way to help Heartland GR Rescue



## aussieresc (Dec 30, 2008)

Heartland is involved in the Shelter Challenge and could use some daily voters to help them win some money. All you need to do is visit the Shelter Challenge website and vote for Heartland in TN. It will take seconds every day.

You can even have a daily reminder set by visiting http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/clickToGive/home.faces?siteId=3 On the left you will see "Register and Get a Gift". Sign up there and you will be reminded to vote each day.

The rescue Goldens of Heartland thank you.


----------



## crayola_sky (Jan 18, 2011)

thats very cool. thanks for shareing.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks for posting that


----------

